# Hymer camp 55 roof fixings



## Mileso (Nov 11, 2010)

Just bought a 92 Hymer camp 55. Few jobs to do which I would appreciate guidance on:
1. Rear ladder has some fixings missing. need to remove fridge to see backing plate - how does this come out?
2. Roof rack - fixing bolts gone where it joins the elevated bit - can you easily access the underside or does lining need to come out? I assume this has to happen to put a nut there?
3. Internal blinds - fragile/ripped etc - can just the blind material be replaced by someone - who?

thanks in advance..


----------

